# Can anyone help me?



## JaydeRose (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Sony CDX-GT07 head unit,this model has no RCA plug-ins. So how do i hook an amp up to it? It was hooked up in my old car but i cant remember how.I am trying to hook it up in a 1995 GMC yukon. Any help is greatly appereciated!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey You need a high level low level converter!What is does is take the speaker leads and convert them into RCA'S....
About $12.00 bucks at yer local car audio shop, also try flee bay too.


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

some amps already have a speaker level input on it. That's probably the easiest option. You just hook up the old speaker wire into the input on the amp and that acts like the RCA


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

jaggerwild said:


> Hey You need a high level low level converter!What is does is take the speaker leads and convert them into RCA'S....
> About $12.00 bucks at yer local car audio shop, also try flee bay too.


they are called line level converters


----------

